# Advice on how to best prepare for visa application



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm just wondering if anyone has good advice on how to prepare for an application. I understand that the occupations list changes each year. I'm currently not on the list of 24 occupations this year, as it got taken off last year. 
As these FWS applications cap so quickly, can anyone suggest how to best go about this to prepare in case it re-appears again next year?

Also wondered if you can submit a copy of your CV in your application - I know it doesn't request this, but thought maybe just to give a fuller picture of my work experience. 

Also what if I can't obtain all the reference letter that I need to support my application - would a CV help in this case?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Other than daily watching for list changes there's not much you can do. Sending your CV/Resume will add nothing to your application, except perhaps annoy the adjudicator.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Auld Yin. Ah I was thinking of CV since more the of work I've done prior to the 10 were more relevant and full time, since now I'm working part time, and had a change in career so only come back to the original profession line of of in the last year, so it's cut down my work experience a lot if i only look at the last 10years.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Just wondered, if I can't obtain all the reference letters from up to 10years ago, is there another way to have something to show that you have the work experience? I understand that the reference letters are one of the requirements, but i remember my employers from 10 years ago found it hard to produce the dates the last time I asked for another purpose. Would I lose out on points because of this?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What is it you do for a living?


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

My original line of work was as a pharmacist, and I had worked in it for about 6 years up till 2006 ( I was only part time between 2004-2006). Then I took a career break and worked as a Team assistant and PA, doing mainly admin for a broadcasting company for a year. Then I worked as a web assistant for 3 years (around 1.5years full time, 1.5years pt time), mainly assisting web developers but not the the full capacity. I only returned to pharmacy last year working part time. So a lot of the full time work that counted was previous to the 10 years. 
I'm not sure if my web assistant work counts towards skilled work as it's not a title under the NOC, and not quite to the full capacity as a web developer.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need to find pre-arranged employment which entails finding an employer willing to apply to the G of C for permission to hire you. It will be very difficult to achieve this from the UK. If you are determined to come to Canada I suggest you brush up on your Pharmacist skills, get them equalized for Canada and try that route.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Auld Yin for your advice, that's great and much appreciated. 
One of the things I was a bit concerned about is, without a visa/PR to allow me to work initially, would it be hard to find an employer who would be willing to offer me employment and arrange visas?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

little.miss said:


> Thanks Auld Yin for your advice, that's great and much appreciated.
> One of the things I was a bit concerned about is, without a visa/PR to allow me to work initially, would it be hard to find an employer who would be willing to offer me employment and arrange visas?


You cannot work without a visa. One thing I forgot to ask is your age. If you're 31 or younger you may qualify for the IEC visa..please advise and if yes I'll tell you how to go about it.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah yes, a friend of mine told me about IEC, but unfortunately I'm older than 31, so won't qualify for that route.


----------

